# An interview with Fiona.



## steveindenmark (15 Aug 2019)

https://cyclingtips.com/2019/08/transcontinental-winner-fiona-kolbinger-interview/


----------



## Shadow (15 Aug 2019)

Good interview, good responses, thanks Steve.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Aug 2019)

I was fascinated by her refusing the spontaneous offer of food from the person who discovered her sleeping in her porch. As a result, I sought out Mike Hall explaining the race rules on The Transcontinental Race website. They are quite harsh. Well worth watching MH explaining them on the videos.


----------

